# Bought my piggys a c&c cage



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

At a bargain price of £15 plus £8.50 postage so £23.50 but not bad for a 5ft x 2ft cage.
My girls will love it.
:thumbup1:


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

photos please


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Will do when it's here lol
But don't worry as soon as I got it and set it up I'll post piccies


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh where from?? xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

A lady on the guineapigforum but there is also some on eBay too.


----------



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

They're super, aren't they! We built one on Monday - £30 from ebay, made a 4 x 4 and have a bunch left. It looks so ace - can't wait for the guineas to arrive!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It should be here tomorrow but still got to wait for the correx to come which will be Tuesday.but ours will be 5ft x 2ft.
I'm also getting a third piggy today, from a breeder she's 6 months old and a black teddy fur with two back White feet.
This is her
Available - LG Cavies


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

niki87 said:


> She is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


thanks niki she is isn't she.
not long now till she gets here.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

got lottie here with me.
theres been lots of talking and chasing with her and alice no biting though.
rosie has been doing the chin thing and a little bit of teeth chattering but only for a second.

there all eating now,munching on hay and left over veggies/salad that i put in not long ago.


----------



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

Aw, lovely! What distinguishes a teddy fur guinea pig from a usual guinea pig?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

RubyReckless said:


> Aw, lovely! What distinguishes a teddy fur guinea pig from a usual guinea pig?


Texture. It's quite dense and wavy/curly but short-haired like a rex, but not as coarse. Rex feels more like a brillo-pad, teddy feels softer like a teddy bear.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

she has some gorgeous babies!! 

Cant wait to see pics of them all in their new cage


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It should be here tomorrow.
I'm going to set the grids up and use it minus the correx as that won't be here till Tuesday so I'll layer the floor with newspaper old towels and fleece.
I'm so impatient lol.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I use cubing for their 'exercise' pen. I never bothered with the coroplast bit I just stuck I old bed sheet on the floor. For christmas I even bought them a brand new sheet. Dark blue. They're boys. Aren't I kind? Haha.

Point is that should be OK :thumbup1:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My cage is here :thumbsup:
I've set it up put loads of thick newspaper down then two towels just while I wait for the cortex.
Also awaiting on cat igloo bed, and flat round bed and toys.
Plonked piggies in and they love it.
Alice the 14 week old has been pop corning/pinging about it's so funny.
The other two seem pleased.
Here they are


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've only put on 4 squares at the min but when the correx comes I'll add the 5th square.making it a whopping 153cm x 61cm


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks good. A bit bare toy-wise 

Piggies don't need as much to 'play' with anyway as other rodents. Hidey places, things to roll around or shred are always good. Mine used to get really excited if I hung a old towel of something from 1 of the corners making a 'tent'.

I would also recommend the living world teach'n'treat.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh i got more things coming I'm sure they'll love the igloo cat bed to hide in.
Will get more tubes too.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just hung one of my rat hammocks at the bottom end as I type of cover like u said with the towel. They can't climb into it as it's too high it just makes them feel more secure I suppose.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Your cage is looking great! 

I loved my c+c, best invention ever imo, if I ever have piggies again (sadly unlikely as I became horribly allergic to hay) I wouldn't use anything else.

Just wanted to say about the towels - don't know if you've bedded like this before but you might want to get a layer of fleece to go over the towels. Pee goes straight through the fleece (which dries very quickly) and is absorbed by the bottom layer - towels tend to stay wet for ages so the pigs end up sitting in pee patches.

I started with a thick layer of towels under fleece, then swapped the towels for a mattress topper - worked much better for me. (I gave up using newspaper almost immediately).

(Sorry if I'm preaching to the choir I don't post much in this section, just thought it might be helpful  )


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Just hung one of my rat hammocks at the bottom end as I type of cover like u said with the towel. They can't climb into it as it's too high it just makes them feel more secure I suppose.


I'm sure that would work and they'd like it but it's not quite what i meant. I used clothes pegs to spread 1 corner of the towel across the corner of the cubing pen and let the rest of it fall/hang into the pen. I spread it across the floor and hid some chunks of veg or treats behind it. I suppose it looked more like a teepee than a tent being a triangular pointy type shape.

Not that it really matters either way.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh my fleece that I ordered on eBay hasn't arrived yet but when it does ive got to wash it 3 times before I can use it though.

Using loads of newspaper for the time being and towels.
I'm also going to use a shower curtain to line the corex then newspaper then towel then fleece on top.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Bought some more bits for the girls but had to take out the bridge cuz lottie the black guinea kept knocking it over with head lol.
Still waiting on the correx so for now I have a shower curtain on top of that is newspaper then towels. Have washed the fleece twice so need to do a further wash of it before I can use it so it absorbs the urine better.








































































You can't see lottie too well being as shes black bless.


----------

